# Simple Putting Tips



## GolfFan (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are some simple, easy-to-implement putting tips to help you drain more putts:
Learn to Putt like a Pro on the Golf Course by Picking a Target and Using a Routine - Associated Content


----------

